# iphone 5s water damage? Verizon



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

Ive bought my iPhone 5s a month ago with the 2year contract, it fell into the water and now the phone doesn't want to work/turn on. if i buy a new iPhone 6, would i have to pay off my 2yr contract for my 5s with Verizon or can i just add my line to the iPhone 6 and still keep making payments?

i was looking on Craigslist and found a couple of cheap iPhone 6's


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

vtech said:


> Ive bought my iPhone 5s a month ago with the 2year contract, it fell into the water and now the phone doesn't want to work/turn on. if i buy a new iPhone 6, would i have to pay off my 2yr contract for my 5s with Verizon or can i just add my line to the iPhone 6 and still keep making payments?
> 
> i was looking on Craigslist and found a couple of cheap iPhone 6's


You will still have to pay off your contract. The 2 year contract is to compensate for the roughly $450 discount they gave you on the phone. They aren't going to just take the loss.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you've only had the phone for a month, would it be covered under warranty? If not, have you checked to see how much it would cost to get repaired?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Warranty does not cover accidental damage.

Water damage would mean everything would need to be repaired.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Verizon > Device Replacement Program. Then scroll down to "Lost, Stolen or Damaged (including a cracked or bleeding display)" to see what options might be available.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

no matter what you do, you are stuck with that two year contract. You can look at it and see what the buyout is if you terminate early. Might be worth it.


----------

